# 36" Bull Dolpin, 33" King



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Pensacola Beach 800 yards off the Gulf. Landed a nice Mahdi and a King on my way in in after I decided to call it a day because of the chop. All caught within 2 hours on frozen cigar on a live rig.


----------



## steve1029 (Feb 8, 2012)

Very Nice Congrats


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great fish in close.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks Steve, I'm new to the Kayak fishing. The Bull jumped about a 200' in front of me as I was trolling and decided to troll through his area. Did 8 runs , 4 vertical out of the 8 and on top of that it was a foul hook under the left fin. The whole time I was worried he was gonna get loose. Thank you for treble hooks! Would like to get up with some fellow Kayakers and have a good time on a weekend, if anyone would be interested?


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice fishes! Post pics of the mahi feast!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's a great fish congrats


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and nice mahi from the yak!

That's a cow though


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Great report and nice mahi from the yak!
> 
> That's a cow though


Yep.


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Is that a pompano 120? Nice catch in the yak! I fish the gulf in perdido id love the company anytime you wanna go just let me know!


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Good Job man, nice sized fish!


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks fellow Kayakers! It is Pomp 120, and I will for sure PM Spectac-cular!


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Nice! Good job. Give me a shout any time you want to go too


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Will do Bo Keifus!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Ill prolly be goin out friday or Saturday morning if you wanna join! How do you like the pompano? Thats what i have and i love it!


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice catch good looking Mahi.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice.. congrats..


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Yep.


Noted. What is the difference between the two? I never knew the species had a difference between the two.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

AhGotcha said:


> Noted. What is the difference between the two? I never knew the species had a difference between the two.


Bull big flat forehead male, cow sloped forehead female. Both eat just the same! Nice fish btw.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

spec-tacular! said:


> Ill prolly be goin out friday or Saturday morning if you wanna join! How do you like the pompano? Thats what i have and i love
> I'll hit you up, maybe not this Saturday though. I have to say I'm very impressed with my Pompano! For the price you can't beat it. Weighs less than most, compared to others similar, and easy to carry. Cuts through the water great and what not. Also it looks good.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

Caddy Yakker said:


> Bull big flat forehead male, cow sloped forehead female. Both eat just the same! Nice fish btw.


Thanks for the schooling . Thought it was a size thing, similar to redfish.


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Suweet!


----------

